# The first colour photographs from the German front line during World War One



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/worldnews/3460206/The-first-colour-photographs-from-the-German-front-line-during-World-War-One.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2010)

Very neat. Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool indeed! Thanks!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 30, 2010)

BB, excellent thank you, spectacular color


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice and truly amazing.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Nov 1, 2010)

The color gives a totally different perspective to The Great War; Amazing pictures.


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope that book gets translated and published in English. The photos are brilliant, it is easy sometimes to actually visualize the First World War in 'black and white' as so few colur pictures exist...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 3, 2010)

Great find Maria. Interesting to see the WW1 photos in color instead of B&W. I had no idea that color photopraphy went as far back as 1861.


Wheels


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 3, 2010)

Great photo's thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

What a find Maria!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pong (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful photos. I love the fourth photo with the Germans sitting in the trenches, just amazing.


----------

